

A new mathematical model can cut jet-lagged time in half, study says - wes-exp
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-jet-lag-entrainment-app-20140410,0,1771735.story

======
joezydeco
_" Our schedule takes what could be 12 days of adjusting down to four."_

I've been flying overseas (+7 hour jump east) with my children since they were
newborns. They've never needed 4 days to acclimate, much less 12. Everyone is
on the new clock in 1-2 days eastbound and 2-3 days westbound. Where are these
researchers getting their subjects?

------
warrenmar
You can reduce jet-lag by eating at certain times.
[https://www.sciencemag.org/content/320/5879/1074.abstract](https://www.sciencemag.org/content/320/5879/1074.abstract)
The Science magazine page has a link to the podcast.

------
pedalpete
Interesting idea, but from their demo video, this looks way too complicated.
I'm supposed to control the light and dark I'm exposed to for two days? Is
that what this is telling me?

